# What will you do when approached for food/water/shelter?



## TMCertified (May 8, 2013)

Whether the economy crashes, hurricane, tornado, alien invasion, whatever the case may be there is a possibility at some point someone is going to come to your property looking for help. Do you have a plan in place for this? Are you prepping to have extra on hand for this type of things? Do you judge on the story or how they are acting? Do you just plan on shooting first? What if it is a mom and a child? Do heartstrings play anything into it or is it survival of the fittest at this point? Do you fire warning shots to keep people from even attempting to contact you?

We just invited guests to our home that we are aquaintences with that didn't turn out well and had to kick them out after a couple of months of us trying to help them out and get on their feet. It wasn't pretty and wasn't fun. Which got me thinking how likely would I be to help someone should a situation turn bad and my main priority is making sure my family is taken care of. So the main question, what are you going to do when approached? Do you have a plan? Will it depend on who it is? What they are asking for? Do you let them get that close? Share with us.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

People won't be permitted on my property. I will feed children who will eat what I give them at the gate. Reason is so the adults can't take it from them. I will not feed adults. But I will send them on their way with plastic juice jugs of purified water.

HH


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It so depends on the situation. If we had an earthquake and I expected things to return to normal I'd share what I can and help others. If the situation were total economic collapse and EOTWAWKI then I'm going to offer aid and in the form of shelter, foods and clean water to those who are willing and able to work for me.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I won't reveal or distribute food/medicine/supplies etc. What I would be willing to do is mend wounds, or provide assistance in form of my skills for barter. I am not a cold heart, but I won't risk the safety of those I love and protect for anyone else. Those in need of shelter will be provided direction to someone who can provide it.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

In our small Mutual Assistance Group we have planned for outside assistance as well as our own. We have a separate stash intended for outsiders which will also serve as a back-up for our own stash.

But, as others have expressed, the situation will play a major roll in our decision to "share". There are many things to consider when making this decision and it's a decision that should not be taken lightly. Some good preppers may have had their supplies stolen at gunpoint by thieves and are desperate for survival. Some folks may have been lazy and not prepared at all, figuring that they can mooch off of others. Some folks may be hoarding their own stash and begging from others. Each case must be considered separately.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

No easy answers here. A lone woman with child might well be scouting for a larger armed band. If you start feeding people, they have no reason to keep moving, and you can't feed them all anyway. Even giving someone water might be the last thing you do if they have a concealed weapon.

I will share with neighbors. I will have more seeds than I can ever use, and will distribute them freely... but not from my property. I'll grow more food than I can eat, and gladly give the rest away... but not from my property. Any excess will be distributed to whatever relief organizations exist in the surrounding communities. This might be a church or an emergency food bank in the courthouse or whatever. I will gladly share my information (electronic library) to any nearby town or individual with the ability to receive it... but not from my property.

I will volunteer some of my time and expertise to the local communities and to my neighbors. I will do my part to help restore order. This will probably include joining some sort of local militia, or starting one if none exists, and I'll follow any rules or guidelines they establish concerning the use of force... to a point. For example, orders to "shoot anyone you see, armed or not" will be ignored.

So I guess my basic philosophy will be to help as able, but directed at some local "agency" rather than to individuals. Any 'wanderers" will be directed to the agency if I think I can do so without putting myself in peril, and I would probably erect signs on the roads near me, directing people to the nearest help.

My property will be clearly marked as "NO Trespassing, violators will be shot without warning" which will _mainly_ be for show. I do reserve the right to defend myself and my property, but the actual use of deadly force is a complex moral issue I have struggled with for a long time, and one which will have to be decided one case at a time as the situation demands.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Also in agreement that it depends on the situation.If it's a natural disaster or the like where things would be restored over a period of time and since we homestead with two other families,we would help out where ever we could and gladly would share our food or short term shelter/medical attention.This is what most of my prepping is based on,to have more than enough essentials to be able to help others as well as ourselves.

But if it's a complete shtf scenario having total chaos with no end in sight.Then it would be different story.I would not take one sip of water or morsel of food from my kid's mouth's to feed another,nor put ourselves in any position to compromise what we have.People will not be allowed on the property at all.Gates will be shut and signs will be posted as well as keeping armed lookouts on duty 24/7.We have seven people that's capable of this duty.

A single straggler or woman w/child would be tempting to help,it would actually be hard for me not to,but if we are in total chaos,and send them trucking with a small care package,who know's if they are just a scout for a much larger group looking to take whats yours?However,not helping a child would be a burden on my heart and I would just have to go with my gut instinct on whatever the given situation is.I just hope that it never comes to that.


----------



## TMCertified (May 8, 2013)

All great responses. Thank you for sharing. Prepadoodle, I think yours is perfect and brilliant. I didn't think of doing what you are saying as an option and think that would be the number one choice and the best I can think of. It protects your house, it protects your preps, and it still allows you to do what you can to help and give back to those in need without jeopardizing your situation. Very very solid game plan.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyone on my property after dark will be shot, I can't think of any reasonable senerio where someone will be roaming around after dark once the SHTF unless it is sinister. 

In the daytime, where I have the ability to asses each person visually I will help as much as I am able, and I have a lot of preps so that will happen often. I will however require labor for the food if they stick around the area, bring some firewood or help with harvesting or foraging for edible plants, bring some meat, ammo, trade goods.

My local church is 1 mile away and I expect we will be trying to provide a meal a day as the food is available. There is a lot of game, cattle, horses that could be slaughtered and added to locally grown grains and garden items, eggs and milk, fish, for a decent meal.

I live in a rural area in a rural state, so I have the luxury of not worrying about hoards of people, for those of you in states with 100 + people per square mile I can understand a more timid approach as the land simply cannot support those numbers.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

aim small miss small


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Turning away a stranger might be easier for me than someone I know from the neighborhood. My bug BOL is not very well populated so hopefully I won't have to worry if I BO. At home is different story. One thought I had was to put up a phone Quarantine sign to keep people away or when I answer the door, say something like, "Oh, I thought you were the Red Cross, bringing us food ."


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I do not plan to answer the door when moochers come knocking.

I will help family and friends. But I prep to protect my family. Only exception may be elderly people.

I do have extras to barter, and I will let people work for food or medicine. But no freeloaders and no freebie handouts.

It is a hard knocks world. Ant and the grasshopper. I cannot save every stray animal; I cannot save every unprepared person.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We will help where we can but at no time allow it to put our security at risk.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

What would I do when approached for food/water/shelter? It depends. At no time would I ever do anything which might jeopardize the safety, survival, or security of my family. This includes if an earthquake happens tomorrow where I expect a return to normal very fast, or a post-even situation lasting indefinitely. Since the thread assumes I am being "approached", that means to me you are already in a rural area, have crossed a fence or gate, have viewed the "Do not Trespass" signs, and have walked down the single approach to my residence several hundred yards. I will be armed and aware as always, expect that. If you show any signs of appearing to be a threat, you will be asked to leave. If you do not, I will keep you at gunpoint while I call the sheriff (pre-event) or handle the matter myself as I deem appropriate (post-event). I will use whatever force is necessary to terminate the threat. If you appear to be non-threatening and are thirsty, I will provide you water. If I am able to provide you food without an impact on my family I will. All of this will be done in such a way that I will be able to react and terminate the threat if one arises. As for shelter, under no circumstances will you be allowed to stay.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

It all depends on who, what, when, where, why and how they approach me. If I can, I will help some and send them on their way and not reveal anything else to them in the process if I can keep from it. Just too many what if's...????


----------

